# Advice on the best place to do egg sharing



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, I need some advice.
I found out recently that my tubes are quite badly blocked and said my first option would be to have IVF however due to my partner already having children I cannot get the treatment free on NHS. So they mentioned Egg sharing, which I have not heard of before but I have been doing a lot of reading over the last few days and is something I would definitely consider (I like the idea of helping someone to have their own child).

I know some clinics offer pretty much free IVF treatment when egg sharing (just paying a few fees ect.) and some have higher costs, However I was wondering where would be the best clinic to go, I don't really mind travelling in order to go somewhere good and do not have to pay too much for the treatment. My main concern is I cannot afford thousands of pounds and I haven't got many years to go until I reach 35.

Thank you for your help


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi kez,

I think all clinics are different with costings and also depends on what treatments you need. For example taking the fertilised egg to 5 day blast costs me £800 whereas ICSI treatment is free. At other clinics the 5 day blast is free but the ICSI costs £700. From one of the other girls on the forum, she went with the lister hospital and paid less than £100. It just all depends. I will say tho that when you start your stimulation injections you have to return to the clinic every couple of days and then for egg collection and egg transfer so you will want a clinic relatively nearby otherwise travel and travel costs will end up really expensive. 

Good luck with it all and you should join us on the egg share thread as there are loads of ladies on there egg sharing and we can all help with questions etc xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi kez

What area are you in??

Ive been to 3 clinics..

CRM London
The Lister
CRM Coventry

All were on the egg sharing programme.

Out of the 3... i would definatly recommend CRM Coventry. I dont recommend them just because i got my baby boy from them. Their people skills are amazing, they show they care and not just about the recipient (you may find this with some clinics)
They make you feel like a couple wanting/needing a child rather than a number on their books.
I recently took my baby back to them to show him off... all the nurses came for a cuddle and even the consultant popped his head in.

I personally had issues with CRM London and The Lister but it wouldnt be fair for me to share. Not major issues, just things i had noticed that causes me not to recommend them. HOWEVER... I have spoken to so many ladies that have been successful with all 3 clinics.

Out of the 3 clinics...CRM Coventry was the cheapest (£515 for ICSI and blasto free) but their success rates reflect that as they are not as high as the other 2 (Coventry is an NHS clinic so will always have lower success rates anyway)
The only thing with Coventry that differs from the other 2 clinics is that 'free drugs' only covers you for the average stimming phase of 10 days... anything after that, you have to pay which i surely found out.

If you need to know anymore, just ask.

X


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you Bevvy 
It's all a bit overwhelming at the moment and can't take everything in 
I will join the thread, thanx again xx 



bevvy82 said:


> Hi kez,
> 
> I think all clinics are different with costings and also depends on what treatments you need. For example taking the fertilised egg to 5 day blast costs me £800 whereas ICSI treatment is free. At other clinics the 5 day blast is free but the ICSI costs £700. From one of the other girls on the forum, she went with the lister hospital and paid less than £100. It just all depends. I will say tho that when you start your stimulation injections you have to return to the clinic every couple of days and then for egg collection and egg transfer so you will want a clinic relatively nearby otherwise travel and travel costs will end up really expensive.
> 
> Good luck with it all and you should join us on the egg share thread as there are loads of ladies on there egg sharing and we can all help with questions etc xxx


----------

